# Ludwigia id?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So a friend of mine got this plant labeled as ludwigia repens "rubin". And it doesn't look like a rubin at all. So what you guys think? Is it really L.repens rubin?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not at all.

That's an _Ammannia_. Either _A. praetermissa_ or _A. gracilis_. Hard to tell from pic (see Plant Finder).

Anyway, the 'Rubin' has leaves that are opposite, sub-opposite or alternate, which probably means it's a hybrid with something that has alternate leaves and isn't (or at least pure)_ L. repens_.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you Allen.


----------

